# How do you drain the water outta canned tuna?



## kenwood (Oct 24, 2006)

i am pissed. everytime i go to drain water. 1/4 of the damn tuna falls out too. wtf..is their another way too? i just use the lid once its opened.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 24, 2006)

Jodi said:


>



are u calling me stupid?  ... i just get pissed because of that..they need to make it already drained or have something that drains it.   i just end up throwing the shit away.


----------



## r0dxx (Oct 24, 2006)

If you really suck that much at it, you can buy the tuna in bags that is pre-drained, and they are tear off so not can-opener needed


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2006)

kenwood said:


> *are u calling me stupid?*  ... i just get pissed because of that..they need to make it already drained or have something that drains it.   i just end up throwing the shit away.


You said it, not me.

Buy the bags.


----------



## ike647 (Oct 24, 2006)

*tuna*

polar or food club is not all slop its all chunk. or push the lid straight down in with your thumb  then tilt it so it all doesn't fall out


----------



## largepkg (Oct 24, 2006)

Please tell me you're joking? If not, you must be the most retarded putz on the face of the earth. I mean, for fuck sake. How can one kid be so damn dumb.  


 *sits back and waits for his infraction*


----------



## r0dxx (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey where in South Florida are you?

Anyways...This has happened to me once or twice, but not 1/4 of the tuna lol...


----------



## L Armstrong (Oct 24, 2006)

i use the tin lid and have no problem?

Just practice;-)

You'll get smelly fingers though!


----------



## r0dxx (Oct 24, 2006)

Sometimes I get those smelly fingers without draining tuna lol


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 24, 2006)

Punch a hole through the lid, stick a straw through it and suck up the water.


----------



## r0dxx (Oct 24, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Punch a hole through the lid, stick a straw through it and suck up the water.



LOL. This just reminded me...One time I drained out the tuna juice in a cup and was gonna pay my friend to drink it!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 24, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> LOL. This just reminded me...One time I drained out the tuna juice in a cup and was gonna pay my friend to drink it!!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't believe you are this stupid. I firmly believe you are an attention whore, and would rather have bad attention than no attention at all. 

Please keep your bullshit out of the serious forums.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2006)

Come on guys...

First open the can.  Next, grab a fork and jam it into your left eye.  Pull it out and repeat the process with the right eye.  Do us all a favor and do the same to both testicles.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't even know where to start.

Kenwood....go back to school and take home ecc.  that is what you need.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 24, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> Hey where in South Florida are you?



Broward


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 24, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Do us all a favor and do the same to both testicles.


So he cannot contaminate the rest of the world! Brilliant!


----------



## Mista (Oct 24, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> LOL. This just reminded me...One time I drained out the tuna juice in a cup and was gonna pay my friend to drink it!!



I actually got a work mate to drink it for a can of coke. He thought it was worth it!


----------



## Mista (Oct 24, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i am pissed. everytime i go to drain water. 1/4 of the damn tuna falls out too. wtf..is their another way too? i just use the lid once its opened.



If thats all it takes to get you pissed you are going to have a hard life...


----------



## Valias (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh man, i laughed when i read the title. I wish i was 13 again like Kennie, remember the days? The days when you could push a hoola hoop down the street with a stick and it was fun? Now you just need alcohol to have fun. Damn it all.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 25, 2006)

Valias said:


> Oh man, i laughed when i read the title. I wish i was 13 again like Kennie, *remember the days? The days when you could push a hoola hoop down the street with a stick and it was fun?* Now you just need alcohol to have fun. Damn it all.




Pushing a hoola hoop down the street with a stick?  

What town/city did you grow up in?


----------

